# No bark utlra sonic trainer



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was looking through KVvet supply mag... and came across these collars that make sounds to stop barking... i was wondering do you think these will work for a dog that barks all the time? Kodie has barking issues BIG time. I wouldnt really put the collar on him (it prob wont fit anyway) but i was wondering if the sound might work. I have tried everything else... can with marbles in it, the water bottle thing, a firm NO, EVERYTHING! Anyone know any info on these things?? BTW.. I am NOT talking about the collars that SHOCK your dog!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

ive tried it a few years ago on my american cocker spaniel

nope it never worked, she started to get more stubborn for the sound and she started barking louder !!!

also after using them it seemed inhumane so i wouldnt recommend them









goodluck with Kodie tho, im sure he'll be fine without the collar


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I've never heard of it working, sorry. A citronella collar may work. I personally would recommend training him to do an alternative behavior.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

I saw one of those in a pet store once, gave me the willies, I don't think that's the way to go. I would definately take another route.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 26 2005, 01:41 PM
> *I was looking through KVvet supply mag... and came across these collars that make sounds to stop barking... i was wondering do you think these will work for a dog that barks all the time?  Kodie has barking issues BIG time.  I wouldnt really put the collar on him (it prob wont fit anyway) but i was wondering if the sound might work.  I have tried everything else... can with marbles in it, the water bottle thing, a firm NO, EVERYTHING!  Anyone know any info on these things??  BTW.. I am NOT talking about the collars that SHOCK your dog!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31670*


[/QUOTE]

Hi, When he barks do you do what he wants you to do? If he sees he gets what he wants by barking then he will keep doing it because it gets results. So if that is the case, then if he barks to get your attention, turn away and don't pay attention. Maybe that will help.....


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

I have the barker breaker, it does not work, Snowflake knows when she is out of range and barks just out of range. I tried 2 barker breakers one on each side of the back yard and she just barked more.








The barker breaker doesn't go on the collar it is a little box that you can put anywhere. The noise from the barker breaker is more annoying then the dogs bark.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They don't work only the first time you put it on. Chester our yorkie is a crazy barker he alerts you for eveything. He even barks when i'm talking to my husband.. That one i have not figured out yet. 

Well anyway.. we got one ... that make a high pitch sound and when he barked it's suppost to make a noise to startel him. Well.... all it did was make him bark back. 

For chelsey... the can works ok , but she is not a barker yet. 

Nothing , I mean nothing has worked for chester and that includes ignoring him... 

I feel you pain


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

They don't work only the first time you put it on. Chester our yorkie is a crazy barker he alerts you for eveything. He even barks when i'm talking to my husband.. That one i have not figured out yet. 

Well anyway.. we got one ... that make a high pitch sound and when he barked it's suppost to make a noise to startel him. Well.... all it did was make him bark back. 

For chelsey... the can works ok , but she is not a barker yet. 

Nothing , I mean nothing has worked for chester and that includes ignoring him... 

I feel you pain









don't waste your money.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sherylmint_@Jan 26 2005, 11:02 PM
> *I have the barker breaker, it does not work, Snowflake knows when she is out of range and barks just out of range. I tried 2 barker breakers one on each side of the back yard and she just barked more.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh yeah , I forgot to mention that't... that beep will drive you up the wall









Beep , bark , beep bark , beep , bark... just imagin it... UGH!!


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Jan 27 2005, 12:30 AM
> *They don't work only the first time you put it on.  Chester our yorkie is a crazy barker he alerts you for eveything.  He even barks when i'm talking to my husband.. That one i have not figured out yet.
> 
> Well anyway.. we got one ... that make a high pitch sound and when he barked it's suppost to make a noise to startel him.  Well.... all it did was make him bark back.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Chelsey, perhaps your pup is trying to contribute to the conversation?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

sherylmint.... What is a barker braker? 


This is horrible... a trainer wont help either because of the tight relationship i already created with kodie... he wont listen to anyone else but me... except this barking thing... if he wont listen to me.. he WONT listen to a stranger. I tried ignoring him... that doesnt work.. he barks at everything.. TV, when i get out of the car (and he isnt out yet), a stranger in the house, the door bell, a noise outside, sometimes just for the sake of barking it seems... ahhh.... he is COMPLETELY making up for NOT barking for 1 WHOLE YEAR! I rather he CRIED forever! It's not as LOUD! Everytime he barks.. my ears pop! lol..








I guess I wouldnt say this is completely hopeless... I have been able a few times to get him to stop barking by yelling at him and saying "NO BARKING" "BAD BOY"... sooo.. we will see.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Jan 27 2005, 09:02 AM
> *sherylmint.... What is a barker braker?
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

A trainer does not come in and train the dog, they teach you how to work with him. Teaching an alternative behavior instead of yelling at him tends to be much more affective. For very yappy dogs, we teach them to put something in their mouth or to tug on something to signal us instead of barking. My dogs just do a recall as interuption is enough for them.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

A trainer does not come in and train the dog, they teach you how to work with him. Teaching an alternative behavior instead of yelling at him tends to be much more affective. For very yappy dogs, we teach them to put something in their mouth or to tug on something to signal us instead of barking. My dogs just do a recall as interuption is enough for them.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31900
[/QUOTE]

How do you do that. Please do tell. 

I have even tried training him how to bark so i can tell him no bark. But then i realized he was just barkin in responce not from me telling him. bark... So yes he is joining in the conversation. This one just started about amonth a go... But the barking thing has always been here and we have just given up.. nothing works..


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What do you do when he barks? 

I basically started by when the dogs barked I would call them away from the front of the house where they were barking for a treat and we would do some obedience for more treats. The idea was to interupt the barking. After a few times, the moment I called they would all come rushing to find me where ever I was. Now every once in a while I give them a treat so that they will continue to do it. 

I've dealt with some border collies who would just stand and bark at you. For some of them, we would turn out back and ignore them until there was a single moment of silence, then click and treat for the silence. They got the idea quickly that no attention when you bark but for being quiet you got rewarded. The trick here is that after they learn it, you should still intermittently reward them for being quiet. 

For another dog our solution was to have him do a long down. He got so bouncy and excited at the front window, he needed to calm down. The owner had him drag a leash in the house (under her supervision) so that she could guide him away and into a down when he started barking. He got a treat for going down and then intermittently. After about a week and a half he figured out the game and when she came in to do the quiet down, he would drop down for his treat. Eventually, all she had to do was ask him to come to her and he would down and get a treat some of the time, but not always. 

You can see all of these end with variable schedule reinforcement so that the dogs continue to be motivated to do the alternative behaviot. In all of them, the idea is to interupt barking with something that is more rewarding. 

For dogs who find barking in itself rewarding, you may have to find a great treat or game that they really, really love and that may take some thinking on your part.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I read your post JMM, my only comment is this.......and someone told Bellas Mummy that the Maltese were stupid ?? Sounds to me like they are pretty darn smart!! Thanks for the great advice you always give, I have learned a lot from you...


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jan 27 2005, 04:23 PM
> *What do you do when he barks?
> 
> I basically started by when the dogs barked I would call them away from the front of the house where they were barking for a treat and we would do some obedience for more treats. The idea was to interupt the barking. After a few times, the moment I called they would all come rushing to find me where ever I was. Now every once in a while I give them a treat so that they will continue to do it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the information.
We are going to have to practice ringing the door bell on the weekend... because when the door bell rings chester goes crazy. He does not stop barking unless i pick him up and open the door. He is a very picky eater and not even treats will change his attention from his goal of barking... We have tryied telling him to laydown... as I heard or read somewhere that dogs can not bark when they are laying down.. but he does not lishen to us once he is in motion... ignoring him does not help the cause.

I have even tried wishpering quiet to him .

I guess we will have to take off a weekend for him an nip this in the butt
he is now 2.5 years old ... I don't mind him barking .. I would just like him to stop when we tell him it is enough.


----------

